# MultiRip GP Platen Reload



## debscorner (Sep 3, 2015)

I just downloaded MultiRip GP for my DTG Epson 4880. When I print, the white layer prints good, but the platen doesn't reload for the color layer. Instead, the platen just keeps moving forward as the print head starts the color layer, which ends up just printing on nothing.

I know it is probably a setting I have missed, but I can't find it.

Please help, thanks!


----------

